# Whit Isopods...Local giveaway!



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone in the greater Fort Myers area in need of isopods? I have several hundred extra white isopods. Free, you pick up. Shoot me a PM or Email to schedule a pickup. I'm in Fort Myers, not far from downtown.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If you come to the meeting on 11/15 I would love some!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I should be there Antone. A few hundred are yours. Anyone else?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Me..me...me. please.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Me..me...me. please.


I have your name on some, Bill. Please let me know if you want to come get them or, just wait until the next meeting? ~David


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait for the meeting if that works.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Wait for the meeting if that works.


Sure thing!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: White Isopods...Local giveaway!*

I split up two of the 3 master cultures I have into 6 32 oz. deli cups. Each one with several hundred dwarf white isopods of all ages. 3 of 6 are spoken for. Next 3 up for grabs. They are free and will be coming to the 11/15 meeting.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

2 left! oh 10 char? Still 2 left


----------

